# Canon is Recognized With Three Esteemed EISA Awards for EOS and EF-Lens Products



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 16, 2015)

```
<strong>United Kingdom, Republic of Ireland, 15 August 2015</strong> – Canon today announces it has received three prestigious awards from the European Imaging and Sound Association (EISA). The EOS 7D Mark II has been named the ‘European Prosumer DSLR Camera 2015-2016’, both the EOS 5DS and 5DS R have been honoured with the title of ‘European Professional DSLR Camera 2015-2016’, while the Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L USM has been awarded ‘European Professional DSLR Lens 2015-2016’ – highlighting the outstanding quality of Canon products throughout its DSLR and lens range.</p>
<p>Voted for by panels of editors representing nearly 50 prominent magazines from across 20 European countries, the EISA Awards honour products which combine the most advanced technology, intuitive design and sought-after features, while also providing genuine value to end users. Each of the awarded products has been received with great acclaim since launch, and the EISA award recognition is further testament to their exceptional quality and performance.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“Canon has a warranted reputation for producing high-quality products that our customers really value,” said Steve Marshall, Product Marketing Director, Consumer Imaging Group, Canon Europe. “For us, photography is all about expression and discovery and as a company we consistently strive to produce pioneering, class leading products and technologies that enable people to tell their own stories through quality photography. Each of our awarded products is a fantastic example of our dedication and commitment to pushing boundaries and bringing new capabilities to both professionals and consumers, so we are truly honoured to receive such distinguished awards from the EISA panel.”</p>
<p>Discussing the three awards, the EISA panel said:</p>
<p>EUROPEAN PROSUMER DSLR CAMERA 2015-2016

<a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1081808-REG/canon_9128b002_eos_7d_mark_ii.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS 7D Mark II </a></p>
<p>The Canon EOS 7D Mark II is one of the best APS-C DSLRs ever made, offering features normally only available in professional full frame models. The 65-point AF system gives fast and responsive focusing in a wide range of conditions, even when tracking fast moving subjects. It can shoot at 10 frames per second, with a huge buffer even when shooting in Raw. The build quality is superb, with full weatherproofing that can cope with almost any conditions. Overall the 7D Mark II is perfect for sports, action and wildlife photographers who like to capture the most fleeting moments.</p>
<p>EUROPEAN PROFESSIONAL DSLR CAMERA 2015-2016

<a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119026-REG/canon_0581c002_eos_5ds_dslr_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x604093" target="_blank">Canon EOS 5DS/5DS R </a></p>
<p>The Canon EOS 5DS and 5DS R are the highest resolution full frame DSLRs on the market. The two models give photographers a choice: the EOS 5DS includes an optical low-pass filter to suppress digital imaging artefacts, while the EOS 5DS R cancels its effect for the sharpest possible images. The 50.6-million-pixel sensor, dual DIGIC 6 processors, reduced mirror vibration and reliable metering deliver superb image quality, while the 61-point AF with 41 cross-type points ensures reliable and fast AF performance. These two cameras are the perfect choice for professional photographers for whom ultimate image quality really matters.</p>
<p>EUROPEAN PROFESSIONAL DSLR LENS 2015-2016

<a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search/atclk/N/11119028/InitialSearch/yes/sts/pi/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v1-t14" target="_blank">Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L USM</a></p>
<p>With the 11-24mm f/4L USM Canon’s engineers have constructed one of the best wide angle zooms ever made. The world’s widest rectilinear zoom provides class-leading image quality, with exceptional sharpness at all settings even on high resolution sensors. Distortion, chromatic aberration and vignetting are all kept reasonably low. Construction is superb, with weather sealing for outdoor use, and the autofocus is fast and silent. Full-frame users specialising in landscape, architectural or interior photography who demand exceptional optical performance need look no further. It’s bulky and expensive, but for those who can afford it, it’s an absolutely outstanding piece of glass.</p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 16, 2015)

dilbert said:


> The annual list for 2014-2015 is here:
> 
> https://www.eisa.eu/awards/photography/history/2014-2015.html
> 
> ...



I think you are right on that Dilbert!

Magazines vote on a couple of issues.

1. Who spends advertising $$.

2. Which models of equipment sells magazines.

In both cases, its all about $$$.


However, since most camera and lens makers do advertise in magazines, every time a new product is announced, it wins some award or another.


EISA is the unique association of nearly 50 special interest magazines from 22 European countries. Internationally known for the European EISA Awards, EISA started in 1982 when the editors-in-chief from five European photo magazines came together to select “The Camera of the Year” for the first time. They had no idea that out of this meeting EISA - the European Imaging and Sound Association - would emerge some years later. This historic moment took place in 1989 after another 10 photo magazines had joined the group in the meanwhile. 

Later on another two panels where developed inside EISA, the Video Panel and the Audio Panel. Following the natural evolution from pure audio to multichannel entertainment this latest panel gave origin later on to the Audio/HT Panel. It was only several years later, in 2002, that the joining together of several magazines from EISA that were making coverage of the Mobile Electronics area and several other magazines belonging to the then extinguished ECAP association gave origin to the In-Car Electronics Panel.


----------



## nightscape123 (Aug 16, 2015)

The 11-24 certanly deserved to win some awards, no doubt there, fantastic lens and only one in its class. 

However the 7D2 and 5Ds awards are kinda head scratchers. I can sort of see the 7D2. It makes a awesome wildlife/sports camera, even if it doesn't have the latest tech. 

However in what universe does the 5Ds "honour products which combine the most advanced technology, intuitive design and sought-after features, while also providing genuine value to end users."

It has 5 year old sensor tech, pretty much no features, and just copies the design of the 5DIII. And I wouldn't exactly call it a "value" seeing as the price has almost dropped $1000 since release since no one seems to want it. 

I love my canon camera because it is reliable and for the best selection of lenses on the market... but advanced technology, and the latest features is not really there...


----------



## LukasS (Aug 16, 2015)

nightscape123 said:


> However in what universe does the 5Ds "honour products which combine the most advanced technology, intuitive design and sought-after features, while also providing genuine value to end users."
> 
> It has 5 year old sensor tech, pretty much no features, and just copies the design of the 5DIII. And I wouldn't exactly call it a "value" seeing as the price has almost dropped $1000 since release since no one seems to want it.



I wonder how can someone take over double increase in resolution of the sensor as something insignificant. 5 year sensor tech? I haven't seen such tech in Canon lineup (or any other manufacturer of DLSRs), if you mean technology design = then yes, it's based partially on design seen in first 5D - is that a bad thing?

Price drop of the 5Ds was anticipated by I think almost anyone in this business (just to remind you Nikon's case). So there is no real news here, on the other hand 5Dsr is out of stock ie. B&H, so that may tell you something about demand. And last you cite grey market sellers that probably want to move their inventory.

I would buy 5DsR in a heart beat, if I would have need for such resolution. Instead I bought 5 new lenses and 2 more bodies over last few months and waiting for the announcement of another generation of 5D/1D/6D which I'm very interested in.

And I also love my Canon cameras - also because they work, and I mean they never failed me over last 11 years. So whenever I look at other manufacturers new gear, there's list of cons that outweigh shortcomings of this system.


----------



## Grummbeerbauer (Aug 17, 2015)

nightscape123 said:


> It has 5 year old sensor tech, pretty much no features, and just copies the design of the 5DIII. And I wouldn't exactly call it a "value" seeing as the price has almost dropped $1000 since release since no one seems to want it.


I would really like to go camera gear shopping in your place - where I live, the 5Ds dropped a mere 200€ (roughly 5,5%, down to 3300€ from 3500€) in what is pretty exactly half a year since it first showed up in price search engines and that is true for exactly _one _retailer selling through ebay. From all other retailers, it dropped not a single €, and it is still only listed by few retailers at all.

The 7DII, within a year, dropped from 1700€ to 1550€ (if you only consider halfway reputable retailers), which is less than 9%. 

Considering that, these units seem to move just fine at or close to their MSRP, despite what I - just like you - perceive as doubtful value-add (in particular for the 7DII).


----------



## fragilesi (Aug 17, 2015)

nightscape123 said:


> The 11-24 certanly deserved to win some awards, no doubt there, fantastic lens and only one in its class.
> 
> However the 7D2 and 5Ds awards are kinda head scratchers. I can sort of see the 7D2. It makes a awesome wildlife/sports camera, even if it doesn't have the latest tech.
> 
> ...



It would be interesting to hear what "advanced technology" you feel a camera at the 7dII price point is missing exactly or why you think a 50MP sensor is not new tech . . .


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 17, 2015)

Grummbeerbauer said:


> nightscape123 said:
> 
> 
> > It has 5 year old sensor tech, pretty much no features, and just copies the design of the 5DIII. And I wouldn't exactly call it a "value" seeing as the price has almost dropped $1000 since release since no one seems to want it.
> ...



Canon has not dropped in price of the 5Ds series here!

There are gray market imports that are purchased in countries where the US dollar is strong against the local currency and imported. That does not mean the price has dropped. Some people mis-understand this. Its a matter of currency values.


----------



## nightscape123 (Aug 17, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> nightscape123 said:
> 
> 
> > The 11-24 certanly deserved to win some awards, no doubt there, fantastic lens and only one in its class.
> ...



Nikon D810, Sony A7r, Sony A7r II all offer similar resolution, well before the 5Ds, with significantly better sensors in both High ISO noise, and dynamic range. It is nice that canon offers this new resolution, but it is only new to canon, not to other manufacturers. 

As for what tech is missing, off the top of my head: GPS, WiFi, Focus Peaking, Zebra line focusing, 4k video, Full UHS class 3 support. Basically all the tech and advancements from the last 5 years seem to be missing from the "new" canon cameras. 

I'm not arguing the fact that these are great cameras and very reliable, and capable of outputting great results. But they are not leaders in cutting edge innovation and technology and low price points that these awards seem to indicate.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 17, 2015)

Whoop dee do!

It does not matter one bit. Take any new piece of kit and you can find a magazine somewhere that gives it an award.

What matters is, does that kit fit your needs at a price you can afford.


----------



## C_Raven (Aug 17, 2015)

nightscape123 said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > nightscape123 said:
> ...


There is no other full-frame DSLR offering 50MP, "similar" is not equal or equivalent, so yeah, wether you like it or not (or wether someone needs 50MP or not ;D) 50 MP is new tech.
Regarding focus peaking and zebra, Canon has been focused on AF (no pun intended) since the 80's, they simply don't care about manual focus it seems, maybe that's why these cameras offer AF systems not available from other vendors (again, new tech).
Also, no other brand offers Flicker mode, which may be a function without a wide appeal, but for some photographers is a great feature.
So, yes, they are not the best all-around cameras, but they are not 5 years behind as you imply.


----------



## fragilesi (Aug 17, 2015)

nightscape123 said:


> Nikon D810, Sony A7r, Sony A7r II all offer similar resolution, well before the 5Ds, with significantly better sensors in both High ISO noise, and dynamic range. It is nice that canon offers this new resolution, but it is only new to canon, not to other manufacturers.
> 
> As for what tech is missing, off the top of my head: GPS, WiFi, Focus Peaking, Zebra line focusing, 4k video, Full UHS class 3 support. Basically all the tech and advancements from the last 5 years seem to be missing from the "new" canon cameras.
> 
> I'm not arguing the fact that these are great cameras and very reliable, and capable of outputting great results. But they are not leaders in cutting edge innovation and technology and low price points that these awards seem to indicate.



So let's put that in perspective, the Canon has approximately 1.2 times the resolution of the others and this is "similar".

However, the others have a "significant" advantage in High ISO noise and DR. Tell me what ratio is this "significant" advantage they have please?

And I think most people agree that the structural integrity / weather sealing of the Canon is a class above the Sonys. I wonder whose camera would pass the others QC testing . . .

And flicker mode and better AF and full use of one of the best sets of lenses money can buy and so on. All apparently irrelevant in this comparison with the Sonys.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 17, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> or why you think a 50MP sensor is not new tech . . .



Come on, you already know the answer to that.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 17, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> nightscape123 said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon D810, Sony A7r, Sony A7r II all offer similar resolution, well before the 5Ds, with significantly better sensors in both High ISO noise, and dynamic range. It is nice that canon offers this new resolution, but it is only new to canon, not to other manufacturers.
> ...



2 stops at the low end and 1 stop at the high end?
ability to read a high MP chip fast enough to deliver over-sampled 4k video with internal recording and without burning up in 1 minute (OK, maybe it semi-burns up after 30minutes, but that's usable for many whereas 1 minute would be kind pushing the usability....)?

And they couldn't even make the crop mode work in RAW, something that doesn't even lower margin any. I mean they could have, but then, uh-oh, we delivered too much!!!!! We gave it a mode where it has a usable RAW buffer for a few action shots! We can't have that! (not that the Sony isn't even worse for action, but at least it brings more than just high MP and if the Sony sensor ends up in say a D820....)


----------



## fragilesi (Aug 17, 2015)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > So let's put that in perspective, the Canon has approximately 1.2 times the resolution of the others and this is "similar".
> ...



And compared to the "similar" ratio of 1.2 . . . what is this "significant" ratio you are claiming?


----------



## gn100 (Aug 17, 2015)

Link to the full awards list .......

https://www.eisa.eu/awards/photography.html#awards


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

